
Audio of talks by Cal Henderson, Josh Schachter and many others - phil
http://www.futureofwebapps.com/pastevents.html
======
danw
I've listened to most of these a few months back and they're great. The tom
Coates one contains brilliant advice for anyone creating a web app. His slides
are available at
http://www.plasticbag.org/archives/2006/02/my_future_of_web_apps_slides/

This page will be updated within the next few weeks with audio from the latest
FOWA conference.

~~~
phil
Thanks, I hadn't seen those slides, and they're very good.

